
Not-So-Great Moments in Chemical Safety (2008) - Hooke
http://www.chemheritage.org/discover/media/magazine/articles/26-2-not-so-great-moments-in-chemical-safety.aspx
======
dzdt
"Moissan certainly would have inhaled fluorine and hydrogen fluoride fumes
during the course of his work, but he managed to avoid becoming a casualty of
the halogen—not through any effective safety measures, but by preemptively
dying of appendicitis just two months after his Nobel award ceremony." Love
the writing. Reminds me of Derek Lowe's "Things I Won't Work With" series. See
[http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2010/02/23/thi...](http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2010/02/23/things_i_wont_work_with_dioxygen_difluoride)
for a favorite.

~~~
comrh
> " I ran out of vulgar expletives after the second page. A. G. Streng, folks,
> absolutely takes the corrosive exploding cake, and I have to tip my
> asbestos-lined titanium hat to him."

Awesome article, thanks for sharing.

------
microcolonel
We're all a a bunch of ninnies now.

